# X-man Wingy Skewb Review



## KhoiCuber (Jan 10, 2020)

This is my first skewb but it is super good, the magnets were pretty strong. Fully anti-pop, came in sticker and stickerless. Lastly I want to vote this skewb for the best skewb on the market!


----------



## Ash Black (Jan 11, 2020)

have you tried the aoyan?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 11, 2020)

I also have the X-Man Wingy. The concave really helps with grip


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I also have the X-Man Wingy. The concave really helps with grip


i haven't tried it, how concave is it?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jan 11, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i haven't tried it, how concave is it?


Search Wingy Skewb and you'll see.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> Search Wingy Skewb and you'll see.


is it worth the money?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jan 11, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> is it worth the money?


I think so. I remember adding some DMN-37 right out of the box and its immediately in condition. Performance is the same as aoyan, best on the market. It has been my main for a pretty long time.


----------



## PratikKhannaSkewb (Jan 11, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> have you tried the aoyan?


Aoyan is for those who have accurate turning not fully but ya somewhat accurate
wingy is for those who have rough turning


----------



## Wish Lin (Jan 11, 2020)

PratikKhannaSkewb said:


> Aoyan is for those who have accurate turning not fully but ya somewhat accurate
> wingy is for those who have rough turning


I use the wingy but my turning is pretty accurate. The two puzzle are both good and I think the concave is the main difference(yes aoyan have a indent center cap but still different from full-face concave)


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 11, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i haven't tried it, how concave is it?


Not really concave, just enough to make sure your fingers don’t slip


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 11, 2020)

The wingy pops so much!!!
Get the Aoyan its much better.
I have both.


----------



## KhoiCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> have you tried the aoyan?


I haven't tried the aoyan yet but some time in the future i will try one


----------



## KhoiCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i haven't tried it, how concave is it?


It's a little bit concave not too much like the aoyan


----------



## bob_lightbulb (Jan 21, 2020)

KhoiCuber said:


> This is my first skewb but it is super good, the magnets were pretty strong. Fully anti-pop, came in sticker and stickerless. Lastly I want to vote this skewb for the best skewb on the market!


Does it not pop for you?! I made my Wingy super tight but it literally pops or locks up every 3 solves and would easily ruin a "good" avg. Plus I'm not even good at skewb, I avg 8-9secs, and it's already becoming a huge issue for me. I'd say the Aoyan is just straight up better, taking everything into consideration


----------



## KhoiCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

bob_lightbulb said:


> Does it not pop for you?! I made my Wingy super tight but it literally pops or locks up every 3 solves and would easily ruin a "good" avg. Plus I'm not even good at skewb, I avg 8-9secs, and it's already becoming a huge issue for me. I'd say the Aoyan is just straight up better, taking everything into consideration


I've got this skewb for almost a year already, and it just only pops twice!


----------



## bob_lightbulb (Jan 21, 2020)

KhoiCuber said:


> I've got this skewb for almost a year already, and it just only pops twice!


Really? What do u avg, and how do u prevent a pop? I turn pretty accurately but it still pops


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 21, 2020)

Mine does pop a little, but only once in a 100 solves, and I'm horrible at the event. I do have mine on tighter tensions though. Quality control issue maybe?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 21, 2020)

is it hard to put back together?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 21, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> is it hard to put back together?


I found it hard bu I'm a skewb noob


----------



## Reddy (Feb 9, 2020)

The Wingy Skewb is quite good, however, it pops too much.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

Question, is the wingy shades like the warrior, in stickerless. The blue seems light, but is it ugly like the blue on the warrior w


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 9, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Question, is the wingy shades like the warrior, in stickerless. The blue seems light, but is it ugly like the blue on the warrior w


No, doesn’t have ugly shades. It has Valk shades.

Tl;Dr: If you are planning on getting a skewb, the Cyclone Boys is the way to go.

The Aoyan is also good, but it’s huge. I like the MoYu Magnetic better because of the feel and size. I didn’t like the Wingy because it felt to small, and it popped. If you put it on tighter tensions, it can’t corner cut. At the time, it was good, but with better ones out, it doesn’t stack up. The Cyclone Boys is only $10 and is amazing. If you set it up well, it can be the best on the market. The MoYu Magnetic is my backup though.


----------



## thecubingsithlord (Jun 27, 2020)

KhoiCuber said:


> This is my first skewb but it is super good, the magnets were pretty strong. Fully anti-pop, came in sticker and stickerless. Lastly I want to vote this skewb for the best skewb on the market!


It is actually, I use it too


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 6, 2020)

may i know who would like to do a test of cube from moyustore?


----------

